# New Directory Coming soon



## UGA1981 (Oct 22, 2021)

I learned from a counselor this week.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 22, 2021)

You mean from a VC over the phone?  Just want to be clear


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 22, 2021)

My internal contacts indicated last month that we should see the directory before calendar year end best estimate. The vast majority of the content update work has been complete since August timeframe - but as you might imagine the final QA process and go-to-market process can be lengthy and involves a number of different teams within Wyndham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Oct 22, 2021)

The last directory had much less useful information than the one before.  If the trend continues, the directory soon will be a tri-fold.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 22, 2021)

chapjim said:


> The last directory had much less useful information than the one before.  If the trend continues, the directory soon will be a tri-fold.



A one page handout slick with a four color ad on each side.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 22, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> My internal contacts indicated last month that we should see the directory before calendar year end best estimate. The vast majority of the content update work has been complete since August timeframe - but as you might imagine the final QA process and go-to-market process can be lengthy and involves a number of different teams within Wyndham.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With the final edit done by Sales.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 27, 2021)

Just spied this on one of the FB Wyndham groups. Someone just received a new directory while attending an update at Edisto Island. Looks like the hard copies are making their way to some resorts…







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Oct 28, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just spied this on one of the FB Wyndham groups. Someone just received a new directory while attending an update at Edisto Island. Looks like the hard copies are making their way to some resorts…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will attending a presentation be the only way to get one?


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 28, 2021)

Anyone tried calling to request one yet?  Thats how I got my last one.  IT took like 6 weeks to arrive, but I did eventually get it in the mail after my request.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 28, 2021)

You can always request a new member's directory here:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/publications

The online directory is still displaying the 2018-2019 directory.  Not sure what version you'll get right now - I'm assuming if the new directory is out - you would get the newest version - but I cannot guarantee it of course.  I'd personally wait until the online directory link is updated to display the newest 2021-2022 directory before placing an online order.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 29, 2021)

chapjim said:


> Will attending a presentation be the only way to get one?



You mean they will require a ransom of one hour or more to get a directory?

Common sense would dictate that sending directories to owners (ranking program fees from greatest to least) would be the most equitable. But then those two qualities aren't ever the first two words that you say when describing Wyndham.


----------



## MaDenne (Nov 3, 2021)

I was able to get the latest hard copy directory when I was at the Wyndham Sedona, but at many resorts they only have copies for staff use. I had to be assertive and push a little in asking for the directory without attending the ‘presentation/update’ but eventually I got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Nov 3, 2021)

Picked one up a couple days ago at SeaWatch.  It's pretty and has the new resorts.  Doesn't have the unit information that the old orange one had.  The unit information wasn't always accurate (e.g., bedding and max occupancy) but now there's nothing at all.


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 12, 2021)

I requested a new directory after reading this a few weeks ago, and I received the new 2021/2022 directory.









						Publications
					

Are you a Club Wyndham owner? Learn more about Club Wyndham’s publications, including Destinations magazine, owner newsletters, and directories.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




It has all the updated/current info on housekeeping, VIP, etc. It adds all the Shell resorts, but unfortunately the resort info is very basic for all resorts (a few pictures, a points chart, a short general description). I miss the older directories that included things like amenities, unit descriptions, etc.


----------



## chaomandy (Dec 12, 2021)

Does it cost anything to get a directory?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

geerlijd said:


> I requested a new directory after reading this a few weeks ago, and I received the new 2021/2022 directory.


Can you re-post the full link? The one you posted was incomplete.


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Can you re-post the full link? The one you posted was incomplete.


Link edited above


----------



## Eric B (Dec 17, 2021)

Link is active for the new directory on the Club Wyndham website now:









						Club Wyndham Directory 2022
					






					media.wyndhamvo.com


----------



## comicbookman (Dec 17, 2021)

It is a little slow.  Also, did I miss it, or is there no download option?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 17, 2021)

slow is not the word for it, that would imply that it is actually loading. 

Any better options?


----------



## comicbookman (Dec 17, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> slow is not the word for it, that would imply that it is actually loading.
> 
> Any better options?


I got into it for about 250 pages before it basically locked up with the spinning wheel


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 17, 2021)

It still has Kingstown Reef listed even though the new rooms are going back to Worldmark in June.


----------



## keno999 (Dec 18, 2021)

Does anyone know if you can download it as a pdf ?


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't want to complain because at least we finally have it, but it sure would be nice if I could download it for offline viewing. I thought maybe I could do something with screenshots, but then I discovered that the image quality isn't really that good - e.g. zooming in as far as possible on the map pages still displays poor quality text for all of the dot labels on the map. I'm still waiting on my print copy to be mailed.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 19, 2021)

It still says that you can make 1 night stays 14 days out.


----------



## regatta333 (Dec 20, 2021)

Any way to request a hardcopy?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 20, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> Any way to request a hardcopy?



See post #10.









						New Directory Coming soon
					

I learned from a counselor this week.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## gdstuart (Dec 20, 2021)

geerlijd said:


> I requested a new directory after reading this a few weeks ago, and I received the new 2021/2022 directory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you successfully order hardcopy?  I cannot find a link to do so.

Thanks!


----------



## gdstuart (Dec 20, 2021)

Eric B said:


> See post #10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so, Eric.  I can only view it online.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 20, 2021)

gdstuart said:


> Not so, Eric.  I can only view it online.


If you are logged in, there is a request form at the bottom of that page. It doesn’t appear if you’re not logged in.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2021)

The online directory looks very nice and very informative.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> The online directory looks very nice and very informative.



I agree it is very nice.  Other than including new resorts, I don't think it is very informative.

From this directory for any particular resort and unit, can you find out?
1.  Square footage
2.  Max occupancy
3.  Number of baths
4.  Full or partial kitchen
5.  Jetted tub (yes/no)
6.  Balcony (yes/no)
7.  In-unit washer/dryer (yes/no)

It is a sales document.  For an owner wanting to book a reservation, the 2014/2015 Directory has more information.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2021)

chapjim said:


> I agree it is very nice.  Other than including new resorts, I don't think it is very informative.
> 
> From this directory for any particular resort and unit, can you find out?
> 1.  Square footage
> ...


Did you look at floor plan of each resort ?


----------



## chapjim (Dec 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Did you look at floor plan of each resort ?



We are talking about the Directory, which I don't think is as informative as you do.


----------



## Melder (Dec 21, 2021)

chapjim said:


> I agree it is very nice.  Other than including new resorts, I don't think it is very informative.
> 
> From this directory for any particular resort and unit, can you find out?
> 1.  Square footage
> ...



I agree.  It's basically a picture book with points charts.  It adds no value when planning our next vacation with the family.  In both the 2018-2019 Directory and 2021-2022 Directory the Resort Features, Area Activities and Unit Information Charts are gone.  The directory no longer paints a good picture on what a resort has to offer.  My kids can't thumb through the pages and say... "I want to go here".  I can't look quickly and determine if a 2br deluxe will sleep 7.  After not having a new directory for over 3 years, it's quite disappointing to see the new directory to have even less than the 2018-2019 directory. (They removed the quote from "A Fellow Owner")



 

The website is not a quick reference tool when comparing resorts.  Wyndham is even too lazy to include the points chart right on the webpage.  You have to download a PDF every single time.

Feedback for Wyndham....
1) Add an image of the points chart on the resort webpages
2) Add the Resort Features, Area Activities and Unit Information Charts to future directories.
3) Put me on the "Do Not Gift" list.  I'll never attend anyway.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 20, 2022)

I got my copy just yesterday, looked at it, and it is terrible.  All marketing for sure. 

I can barely read the point charts, there is a lot of wasted space.  They could have make the point charts bigger.


----------



## keno999 (Jan 20, 2022)

Need a PDF doc.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 20, 2022)

keno999 said:


> Need a PDF doc.



You don't really need one.  The directory is pretty much useless.  IMHO, it's not even all that good for marketing.


----------

